# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Thuê người làm forum ở đâu ?

## honglinh

mình đang muốn làm một cái forum nhưng không biết làm và mình muốn thuê thì giá bao nhiêu hả các bạn ?
bạn nào biết thì giúp mình.có địa chỉ thì càng tốt.mình ở hà nội.

----------


## hoa nam anh

thuê làm 1 cái 4um hoàn chỉnh ( chỉ làm thôi anh nhé ) chắc tầm 2 triệu với giá ở hà nội hiện giờ anh ạ. cái này thì anh nhờ bên đăng ký domian hosting đó anh ạ họ wen nhìu. nếu cần pm em giới thiệu cho 1 ngườ
i
( còn việc mà anh nhờ thì em chỉ có thể giúp trong giới hạn khả năng của em thôi chứ những thứ không chắc thì em cũng chịu anh ạ)

----------


## huongtmbn

vs giá đó thì kinh quá, tốt nhất là cứ đọc tài liệu mà làm, mình sẽ biết đc nhiều hơn và kiến thức tăng, thuận lợi cho sau này học chuyên nghành mạng, quản trị 1 forum như là quản trị 1 mạng lan hay mạng gì đó, phải học để biết rõ, ko nên thuê anh ah, thà học từ từ để vào kiến thức còn hơn thuê, vừa mất tiền chẳng đc cái gì cả

----------


## anhdjen

nếu bạn học lập trình thì ok! tự làm sẽ có nhiều kinh nghiệm hơn. còn không bạn có thể thuê làm 1 forum. bên công ty mình có thể nhận làm giúp bạn. giá cả sẽ thỏa thuận sau. giá do thầy mình quyết định chứ ko phải mình nên mình ko đưa 1 giá đc. nếu bạn thấy ổn thì có thể liên lạc qua mail [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>.

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

> mình đang muốn làm một cái forum nhưng không biết làm và mình muốn thuê thì giá bao nhiêu hả các bạn ?
> bạn nào biết thì giúp mình.có địa chỉ thì càng tốt.mình ở hà nội.



nếu thuê mình có thể môi giới cho bạn với người bạn của mình với giá rẻ .a đên z đẹp và tốc độ nhanh hơn cả diendantinhoc này .
nếu bạn đồng ý .riêng phần design logo và baner mình làm miễn phí cho bạn .

----------


## noithatquangvinh

> nếu thuê mình có thể môi giới cho bạn với người bạn của mình với giá rẻ .a đên z đẹp và tốc độ nhanh hơn cả diendantinhoc này .
> nếu bạn đồng ý .riêng phần design logo và baner mình làm miễn phí cho bạn .


bạn cho mình nick yahoo đi..........

----------


## phongkhamkt1

nếu có host và domain thì pm admin g-zero làm miễn phí kìa bạn.còn nếu chưa có thì pm số ổng 0937747246 ổng làm giá sinh dziên cho kìa ^^!

----------


## nguyenducchung

> bạn cho mình nick yahoo đi..........


nick của mình *đây* ..................................

----------


## hoaican

nếu có host và tên miền rồi thì để mình làm miễn phí cho, cài đặt giao diện và hack các mod cơ bản chắc tầm 2h là xong. 
còn chưa có thì liên hệ mình mua luôn cho, làm thì đơn giản thôi, vấn đề là phát triển nó mới là quan trọng. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

bạn định làm với mục đích gì vậy ?

----------


## bomhao

anh thiêm ít online trong yahoo quá.em muốn nhờ anh mấy cái dc không ?

----------


## trunghehe

nhận làm từ a-z. hack mod và design theo yêu cầu để forums vào hoạt động ổn định.
liên hệ. y!m: maitraoem_tinhyeuchanthanh

----------


## Duyvn

cái này tốt nhất là tìm hiểu và tự mày mò
vừa có kiến thức lại biết cách mà quản lý luôn
mình có thể hướng dẫn và giúp đỡ bạn làm 1 forum
nếu đc bạn liên hệ với mình nhé
yahoo: khidanongroile_1989

----------


## nhumotcongio

*xây dựng web.*

mình đang tham gia diễn đàn traitimnhanai.org. nhưng nội dung của trang forum còn nghèo nàn và các thành viên phản ánh là forum hơi bất tiện cho họ khi tìm các chủ đề, up bài.
mình muốn tìm người xây dựng lại giống trang lamchame hoặc webtretho cho các thành viên khác dễ tham gia.
bạn nào có thể giúp bọn mình không? báo giá cho mình theo nick ym: lovelygirl84pl. thanks các bạn nhiều.

----------


## duonglongtrong

làm forum hack các mod cần thiêt, config 4rum free cho tất cả các thành viên tại diễn đàn tin học. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bạn nào cần thì pm vào hộp thư của mình trên 4rum nhé or reply tại đây nhé.

----------

